
FCC has 'serious doubts' about SpaceX's broadband service - ryzvonusef
https://www.cnet.com/news/fcc-has-serious-doubts-about-spacexs-broadband-service/
======
ryzvonusef
"Elon Musk's SpaceX has a month to convince officials at the Federal
Communications Commission that its service is up to snuff to participate in an
upcoming auction for government subsidies to deliver broadband to rural parts
of the country. The agency said it has "serious doubts" that low-Earth orbit
satellite providers, like SpaceX, will be able to meet latency requirements to
qualify for participation in the auction.

[https://docs.fcc.gov/public/attachments/FCC-20-77A1.pdf](https://docs.fcc.gov/public/attachments/FCC-20-77A1.pdf)

The agency made these assertions in a report published last week detailing the
requirements and procedures for the first phase of the Rural Digital
Opportunity Fund auction set to begin in October. The FCC said it would allow
low-Earth orbit satellite companies to apply for funds as low-latency
broadband providers, but it said it was doubtful these companies could meet
the sub-100 milliseconds latency requirement. "

------
mikece
While it would be nice if SpaceX gets the rural broadband money, will it
really hurt their business prospects? I can't think of another product or
service where LITERALLY the entire population of the planet are potential
customers without some other prerequisite (unlike e-commerce where you first
need a device with a connection and a logistics/transport system to ship
something to you).

Frankly I wouldn't be surprised if the NSA weren't covertly funding Starlink
in exchange for USMIL early access to communications services as well as
access to metadata for national security purposes.

